# Looking for gun cabinet plans



## Mcwoodworking (Jan 12, 2013)

I need help in finding gun cabinet plans. I find then hard to come by. Has anyone built one and do you have any pictures? Thanks


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Mcwoodworking said:


> I need help in finding gun cabinet plans. I find then hard to come by. Has anyone built one and do you have any pictures? Thanks


It saddens me to say this, but in today's society I think our traditional gun cabinet is a thing of the past. With residential crime, and tragic shootings in our country, I don't know of anyone who would choose to store their guns in a gun cabinet.
As much as I would love to show off my beloved Marlin leveraction rifles, the only safe place for them is in a safe. 

This is of course just my opinion. Good luck in your search!


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Have you thought of making something on these lines.? 
http://qlinedesign.com/safeguard/


----------



## Valeriojosh (Jan 6, 2013)

This is the one I built.



I made my own plans and referenced off existing guns and gun cabinets


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in the process of building this one.
Gun cabinet
I'm sure that there are less complicated builds and more secure methods of storage but, this is what the customer wants.


----------



## Mcwoodworking (Jan 12, 2013)

All your cabinets look good. Nice job all.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I built a gun cabinet some years ago. Broke the glass in one door, taking out a rifle for a hunt. Oh well.
Secret, magnetically locked drawers and all. Sold it to a buddy who needed space for his D1's gymnastics trophies. 

I think you have to kind of wing it, plan and make the cabinet for what you need or want to show off. I peaked out at 12 shotguns. Those which remain are in an unobtrusive cabinet in a rack. Not any more, I don't get off on seeing my well maintained and well oiled guns glistening in the evening light. The greater pleasure is in the shoot. I sold off all the really pretty guns for the sake of the few that I can really enjoy shooting. I'm a bird hunter of 55+ years. If it flies, it dies.

Actually, (I forget) you can see me and the guys in 
www.kettleriverguides.com

The outfitter, Mel, is the big dude in the broad-brimmed black hat. Me and Jeremy are in there too. I'm also in the turkey pic on the home page. You have to figure out who is the real turkey! Try clicking on the pic of the big cat to see more BIG cats.


----------



## akko (Jan 14, 2013)

why not a coffee table hybrid,?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

akko: Now that is an ultra cool idea. Lift up the top/lid for 1/2 a dozen shotguns. Fake it with stacks of 5-yr old Lee Valley and Cabella's catalogs underneath.

Interesting. Another couple of months air-drying and I'll have all the birch I could ever possible need for such a project.


----------



## akko (Jan 14, 2013)

yea, I'm building one right now for a friend of mine. Just started cutting pine for the lid. mine will have lights in as well,:thumbsup::gunsmilie:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I use a padded hard-shell field case for transporting shotguns. Ducks Unlimited product, it holds a o/u 12ga and a s/s 20 ga. It has been beat to hello and back over the years. The max outside dimensions are 5" x 14" x 54".
The top of the teak coffee table in the living room, in front of the couch, is 41" x 21".
It is taking very little imagination on my part to see a new table 16" x 55" sitting there!


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

I built this one for my dad a couple years ago, it was one of my first builds so the doors are a little rough, I actually modeled it after an old one we had in the basement. The trickiest part was getting the actual gun holder parts down so that they would turn just right and not be unbalanced. hope this helps, I can get dimensions and more pics if you need it, just shoot me a PM!
Will
Crowder Carpentry


----------



## Mcwoodworking (Jan 12, 2013)

*Gun cabinet*

The coffee table is a good idea. Good job Will on your cabinet! Thanks for all the ideas.Joe


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

I didn't build this one and I don't have the plans. It's just one that I thought looked nice and saved the pic. It was for sale on ebay in 2005.

Maybe collectively you can get enough ideas and wing it :thumbsup: if plans aren't available.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

One thing I remember sayin I would change is to go with lexan or plexiglass that large if span in standard glass was heavy and wobbly, I think I struggled with the lock too but that was before I discovered rocklers gigantic online hardware section. If u want me to put a tape to it so you'll have some dimensions ill be glad to just let me know


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

Crusader said:


> It saddens me to say this, but in today's society I think our traditional gun cabinet is a thing of the past


I'm not sure where you live, but if things are that bad I would move. When I first moved here to Missouri (7 years ago) I was amazed that every gun owner proudly displayed their guns in cabinets, on walls and often sitting out or in drawers. Coming from Illinois that was a bad idea because of the crime potential. I guess I am lucky that here we can still have the freedom to display our collection without the worry. People here leave the doors unlocked, keys in the car etc. with no worry. My habits from Illinois however have stuck and I lock everything up, doors, guns and cars. It's a shame I think that way here, and it's a shame you have to live that way where you are.


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

*Gun Chest*

Here's one I built: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/gun-chest-41993/ When you open the lid, all you see is blankets. The guns are locked in the bottom. As far as plans go, I looked at how many guns I wanted to put in it, measured them and designed the case around what I was putting in it.


----------

